# 1999 Altima GXE Foglights



## omarh1888 (Jan 28, 2008)

1999 Altima GXE


Dont know much about cars but..
is it possible to install fog lights on my car, cause i think the 99 altima se has them and i have the fog light (compartments) or an empty place where the fog lights should go.
thanks


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 99 altima gle,and want fog lights too,you will have to cut out the spaces where the nissan factory fog lights go,the wireing is easy,follow the directions done in 30 minutes or less,you could buy aftermarket ones but they look cheesy compared to the factory ones,go to a junkyard and get the lights,and buy a wiring kit from the parts store


----------

